# HTTPCleint und HTMLparser für hTTpBot



## dayaftereh (12. Jan 2010)

Hey,
Ich bin gerade am überlegen wie ich ein Http Bot bauen könnte, ich habe mir schon mal den HTTPCleint von Apache angeschaut, aber ich finde die Library ziemlich heavy , gibt es hier keine leichtere Library, um dan Http zu parsen ,wollte ich den HTMLparser nutzen, duch mir scheind er nicht der beste dafür diese Zwecke zu sein!

Der Bot soll mit POST und GET Methode umgehen können, über GET Bilder Hollen und verschiedene Cookie Standart verwallten!
Was würde ihr mir empfehlen, am besten mit lightweight Library und OpenSource?

Danke Schonmal!


----------



## Firestorm87 (13. Jan 2010)

Der HTTPClient ist zwar ganz schön mächtig, aber gerade wenn du auch Cookies verwalten möchtest eindeutig die 1. Wahl.

Ich kenne dafür zumindest keine bessere Lösung.
Wenn du wirklich nur HTML auslesen wollen würdest, dann gäbe es auch "einfachere" Klassen....

Gruß


----------



## dayaftereh (14. Jan 2010)

Kannst du mir mal verschiedene HTMLparser aufzählen! 

Danke schonmal!


----------

